# Eco Bits and bites



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

probably but i couldnt find part numbers, and when they do pop up, they'll be on back order for a bit im sure. also not positive they'll bolt right up :/ wont know till we have them but i also want to get the underpanels


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...because the Eco shutters open/close in response to both engine temperature _and_ vehicle speed, their operation will be under computer control, which means the ECU will probably utilize specifically _different_ programming, which all other Cruze's wouldn't have.

...I'd like to have the shutter on our LTZ, but am waiting for more information and what kind of re-programming would be required.


----------



## saturntocruze (Dec 13, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody knows the part number to the underbody panel for the Eco. I would like to convert my LTZ if possible thanks.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Its not just the shutter, its an entirely different front fascia the width of the opening to the radiator is different and the lower grill is different


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

The shutter assy is part # 95991352 list price of $ 124.00, the actuator is part # 95970283, list price of $ 229.51. As stated above, this is computer controlled so having the parts may mean nothing unless someone can figure out if the current computer has the program, or if you would need an ECO computer.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

basically its more cost then its worth


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone know the part # for the little Eco badge on the trunk lid???


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

...or we can just install a piece of cardboard and tether some string into the center console... same effect and like +25hp horsepower


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry, it (shutter) helps lower the cars' aerodynamic drag, it does nothing for the engines' hp or torque output.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pretty sure he was jokin...


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ya, sorry, extreme sarcasm.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Anyone know the part # for the little Eco badge on the trunk lid???


You want mine?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> You want mine?


I was looking for a brand new one with the adhesive backing still intact but if you just want to give it to me I'll take it...


----------



## saturntocruze (Dec 13, 2010)

*crawling under the Eco today looking easter eggs*

And I found P/N 20926537 on rear suspension deflector punched it into the computer and it took me to the site below. The only problem that I have is that item number 8 in the parts break down is missing. 

P AIR DEFLECTOR/UNDERBODY(WA7);. Fits: Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...anybody else notice the word _"...*SAAB*..."_ in the *SAAB "AERO" PERFORMANCE PKG (WA7)* parts descriptions?


----------

